# Breeding the perfect squatter



## Hobacalypse (Aug 22, 2011)

So anyone wanna help me breed the perfect squatter? We can recreate the third reich with ball sweat his time.

*Bottle of JD
*Condoms that will break when used so you have an excuss as to why she got pregneant "Well i wore a condom"
*Candle (for that extra snazz)
*and a sacrificial goat?

What the fuck else?

If you had a kid would you take 'em on a train yourself? Yeah after he was like 14-15

Build an actual travelin' family out of what you have now.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Oct 12, 2011)

hahhahaha


----------



## Nelco (Oct 12, 2011)

That was the original plan, for me, but than shit didn't work out, so he's pure bred..but he's gonna have to go through the system now that he has a social security number.
Just sayin...been there, tried that, half ass failed, half ass trying to suceed with home schooling and my nifty van.


----------



## Rancho (Nov 23, 2011)

I'd take my kids everywhere with me.


----------



## bicycle (Nov 23, 2011)

Only make kids if you can offer them a save and positive environment to grow, play and learn.
And if you are willing to take full responsiblity for them.
How would you feel if you would see your son or daughter be crushed by wheels of a moving train.


----------



## Earth (Nov 23, 2011)

If I had nothing - no family - no animal companions - then I would definately be all about living out of a backpack / traveling the world, etc.... but I just can't do any of that because of my animals and what little remains of me family.

But that's ok too, as I hit the jackpot as far as where I settled....

So, even though I'm responsible (by choice) and (in the words of my ex) trapped, I'm having a blast still each and every day....

That being said,
it's got to be great being out there with no fear or anything to drag one down,
I mean that's freedom baby!!


----------



## Rancho (Nov 23, 2011)

Obviously train hopping with small children isn't an option but I think co-op living is actually ideal for nurturing kids


----------



## Yell (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm actually working on a squatting baby right now with my road dog. He and i keep trying.

seriously.


----------

